# Warhammer Forge On Its Way Very Soon



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

FW say the warhammer forge section is about to be launched! 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer

the graphics and stuff are loaded, just need some new releases.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool! I have been waiting for this ever since the announcement at GD last year. Hopefully new releases aren't far behind!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Semi-yay! You will get a full yay when it is something more than just a pretty page.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think its gonna be in the next day or two, i think they will give the blood angel advanced orders a few days to pick up some sales, then boom Warhammer Forge newsletter.

Im not sure how i will handle this from a bits point, will have to see what comes out on release, but any infantry stuff that comes along i can see people wanting bits of it ,gonna have to hire me an assistant at this rate!


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I think there allready is.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...nfantry-Accessories/TYBEROS-THE-RED-WAKE.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Space_Marines/Ultramarines/CAESTUS-ASSAULT-RAM.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Necrons/NECRON-TOMB-STALKER.html

I don't remember seeing those before, Whos is the termie? Looks cool!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Took long enough.They did say they'd be done with more info by XMas. Or is it early, and I got the wrong Xmas?

Still, I want my Train Artillery please =)

@Kalshinko - that's Forge World, not WH Forge, which is fantasy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kalshinko said:


> I think there allready is.
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...nfantry-Accessories/TYBEROS-THE-RED-WAKE.html
> 
> ...


Well neither of those are warhammer models are they?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Took long enough.They did say they'd be done with more info by XMas. Or is it early, and I got the wrong Xmas?
> 
> Still, I want my Train Artillery please =)


i think they delayed it because of the bad weather, created alot of back log might be why its a few weeks late.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Ohhhh Warhammer my bad:suicide:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see all the stuff we got a sneak off at Games Day done properly, and all the other new stuff they may have been working on!

I wanna know if i can stick the chaos dwarf land train into my Ogre army already! :biggrin:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I need some cool bretonnian stuff either FW or GW grrrrr


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This just might be the awesomesauce I need to consider learning 8th ed for real. Looking forward to the releases for sure:chuffed:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Dunno if you guys noticed this page?

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer

I saw it this morning. Pretty sure it didn't look like that before but whether this is the full new release of Warhammer Forge you guys are on about?...

Rev

PS - that war mammoth thing looks totally mental! Looks like Nelly the elephant had a f*cking huge hangover and decided to rampage through the old world!!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its looked like that for a while sorry. Its just all of the old fantasy stuff they already made on their. Nothing new yet as they're still prepping it for the big launch of Warhammer Forge.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, been like that since B+K told us - it was just a graphical update to bring the rest of the site in line with the 40K side.

I'd like to see the rules updated. The first book, The Rise(?) of Tamurkhan (Cross between Genghis Khan and Tamurlane - and they say GW are original), should hopefully include rules similar to a campaign book. And with moving further to the east (with the Mongol-Turkic origins of Tamus and Genghis), we might yet see Cathay (I'd print off images just to wank to offline), Ind, Araby, pre-Nagash Khemri (I would be cumming like Gary Glitter in a nursery), and perhaps Sea Battles.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

They're up.

Check em out.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ich.. only a few bits of nurgle stuff... =/. So not interested.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Reall shame they are releasing so much nurgle at once, and obviously i know that the warlord is nurgle, but i thought the campainbg contained all 4 powers? If so, can we see some other bits please?
I do like the look of the trolls, but will hang onto my pennies and see if they do khorne ones.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They're meant to be doing stuff for all of them, so I'm with you there on waiting for the khorne stuff.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This guy looks like he'll be available shortly, from the Forge probably, considering the leaning towards Nurgle.









More here.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm giddy at it tbh. Unlike 40K, where Khorne has held my heart, Fantasy is just damn quality stuff, and I like them all equally. I've even sent off rules I wrote for Mamon and the Khorne Prince from Vraks, in the hope they get in.

But Bull Centaurs, sexyplease.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah double post, whatever.

Found on whoreseer - 



> As part of the event, held at Warhammer World in Nottingham, the Forge World studio team will be showcasing their work-in-progress and unveiling their new projects. As part of this showcase, final proof copies of both Imperial Armour Volume 11: The Doom of Mymeara, and Tamurkhan: The Throne of Chaos will be on display for your perusal.


Happy, happy days for me. Considering I'm out before then, unless I can peg myself onto some Boat course, as I'm no longer current. =/.



> Hi There,
> Welcome to the very first Warhammer Forge Newsletter! We’re excited to announce that three brand-new kits are available to pre-order now in this very plague-ridden first newsletter. We also introduce the model design team and share our plans for Warhammer Forge.
> 
> All future Warhammer Forge Newsletters will be sent alongside our Forge World Newsletters so you don’t need to lift a finger to ensure that you stay up-to-date on this fantastic new range!
> ...


Blades of Manaan? Please, please, be Greatsword Armour with Trident Spears and Shields. I just love that look.

For those who fancy a quick jizz -


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I'v just read that letter myself, and the one thing that grabbed my interest the most, was the mention of the "blades of manaan". Now, GW have a habbit of recreating certain aspects of our world history, potraying certain cultures and stuff (like the brettonians being french etc..) and so i googled manaan to see if i could findf a clue as to what these guys might be. All search results were somehow related to India. So, could we perhaps be seeing mercenaries from far Ind? If so, why not other stuff from "the darkest corners of the warhammer world". Obviously the letter is all i have o go by, but indian warriors perhaps with turbans and rapiers/falchions is my best bet.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

sorry for the double post also, but, the minotaur head on tamurkahn's back banner is really rather sexy, as it looks like, well, a minotaur as aposed to alf. So perhaps when the beastmen bits mentioned on gw's blogg come out, we'll see some nice minotaurs!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Manaan is the God of sea, patron of the Breton's of L'Anguille and Marienburg, not some Indian bread =).

As to the going further to the East, I'd love that - Song/Jin Period China is a favourite of mine (even more so than the three kingdoms, although that's a close second) - as is the Tibetan army - you'd never have thought that they were such a potent force that were able to withstand the Golden Horde. Anyway, a close mate of my girlfriends family is taking a masters in the Military and Political Climate of that period, and has spent 17 years living out there, and the stuff that he comes out with is absolutely quality when I pick his brains. Hell, I'd gladly act as a go-between history and the gaming side of it.


























Imagine those sort of units in Fantasy =). Still, we've got 4 God specific books, perhaps a fifth for a Chaos Dwarf army list, then there's the updates for 9e or some shit...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Those Nurgle trolls are actually totally disgusting models. If painted right then you could feel a bit sick just looking at them. Exactly what Nurgle (and the other gods) should be all about.

/waits for Slaanesh :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

colour me underwhelmed, i would have thought they would have bombarded us we loads of new stuff in a big launch, 3 new nurgle units (dont get me wrong i love the nurgle) is hardly worth getting excited about, were are the rest of the stuff?????


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I must say I am in agreement with you B+K, I thought they would have had those awesome Chaos Dwarf models from Gamesday available for purchase with the launch of Warhammer Forge, as well as the Empire spearmen upgrades as well. Oh well I guess we'll just have to wait a little longer to see them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's not the launch yet matey. Well, launch of WF, but not of Tamurkhan, which is only being Pre-Production Print Showcased in April - so expect June-July to see the Chaos Dwarf and combined army release.

Apparently, the large Siege Bombard is still being worked on (remember the artwork about the Great Cannon in middenheim being loaded by the Giant? Think that on a smaller scale, with a Slave Ogre), and there's no actual army list for the Chaos Dwarves.

We've heard nothing on the painting front, yet the Marienburg Landship is such a focal point and with that being a selling point of the Book (as opposed to Dragon Toad and another Alan Bligh Masterpiece), that I'd expect to see something along those lines being showcased nearer to it's release.

There's a fair whack to go, IA11 is likely to be out at a similar time (as that's due also for PPPP on April 3rd) - so it's a case of saving up £120 quid, and bribing the girlfriend that Imperial Armour is actually Imperial Amour. *cough*.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i cant wait till June i needs a land ship now!!!! i have already had to wait since september as it is!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

_Love_ the Plague Toads. Think I'm going to have to use those for Beasts of Nurgle if I ever make a Daemons army...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

for the people who wanted to know about Manann.

"Manann is the god of the sea. He is derived from the Celtic Irish god Manannan, and shares most of his characteristics"

EDIT: He is mostly an Empire God.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Ah cool cool, thanks for the info on mananananananannaa


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> _Love_ the Plague Toads. Think I'm going to have to use those for Beasts of Nurgle if I ever make a Daemons army...


 
I use the Plaguebearer on toad that i got from last years Games Day as a Herald on Palanquin


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the Bubelolos model. Half Toad, half Dragon? Ingenious!

Midnight


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Some of the models are indeed damn good, gonna join Sethis in the /waits for Slaanesh camp. Its about damn time for that.


_However_ Im not even near impressed of the rules for the Trolls. With those rules theyll only be remotely useful against other ogre sized models that dont hit too hard. Hardly worth 55 pts each....


----------

